# I made an oil drum barbecue



## Smouser (22 May 2016)

I bought a welder a few years ago but never got the chance/time to use it apart from making one machine trolley, basically just 4 pieces of metal welded together.
I finally got around to make the BBQ I always wanted. 
Full album: http://imgur.com/a/PUvAJ
From




To






The full album: http://imgur.com/a/PUvAJ


----------



## Fitzroy (22 May 2016)

Nice one. You should make a smoker attachment for it as well, i have a kettle style bbq and got into smoking last xmas when salmon was on offer. Best thing to make on a bbq apart from steak and ribs. F.


----------

